# Yamaha Jet unit



## pm tech (Jul 16, 2012)

I recently moved to Florida. When I came down I brought my 2007 G3 PF155 with me. It has a 2007 Yamaha F40EJR outboard on it. I have learned that jets down here are not prefered, because of the sandy shallow water I will fish. I am seriously considering having the factory installed jet unit replaced with a new prop unit. What can I expect to get for the jet unit if I sell it. I would like to know a fair price that would please the buyer as well as myself.


----------



## susqyg3 (Jul 16, 2012)

I would think you could get 1200 - 1500 if you're willing to ship it.. It could be a tough sell in FL unfortunately, but the demand up north would drive up the price


----------

